# cheap bettas in AUs



## google (Jan 27, 2005)

does anyone know a cheap place to buy them in sydney, australia? cuz theyre expensive at my lfs and pet paradise


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

What exactly are you looking for? A pet or a show quality betta? Remember, you get what you pay for.


----------



## google (Jan 27, 2005)

as a pet


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

Pets paradise is expencive for betta's.. I paid $15 or my males and $10 for my females...but I've also bought a few males at me LFS and they were only $7 each. I'm currently trying to breed a pair. Where in Australia are you? I'll be selling my culled fry for cheap, they'll make good pets.


----------



## google (Jan 27, 2005)

syd


----------



## hippo (Feb 13, 2005)

I buy bettas from Bass hill aquarium on hector st and they usually cost about 7 bucks for one. Sometimes they have specials. Depending on where you go, they will always be usually 10 dollars or more if they come in a tank.

If you work in a place where they sell it wholesale, it'll cost ya only 2 dollars for a male/female fighters.

So if you want it cheap, go to small aquarium businesses or buy it from someone you know who can get it for you cheap.


----------

